# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مقایسه علم و صنعت

## Mohammedam

با عرض سلام
به نظر شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت در رشته های مثل برق نسبت به امیرکبیر خیلی سطح پایین تری داره یا خیر؟
اگر اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم من رو هم در جریان بزارید

----------


## Akhm

> با عرض سلام
> به نظر شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت در رشته های مثل برق نسبت به امیرکبیر خیلی سطح پایین تری داره یا خیر؟
> اگر اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم من رو هم در جریان بزارید


در این حدی که شما میگین نیست. ولی هرچی باشه امیرکبیر دانشگاه معتبرتری هست

----------


## k92nm

*مثل مقایسه تهران و شریف میمونه! خیلی کم پیش میاد وقتی شریف هست یکی بزنه تهران یا وقتی میشه رفت امیر کبیر علم و صنعت چرا!؟*

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

کلی گویی ها فایده نداره به اون صورت
شما باید ببینی تو هر رشته کدوم دانشگاه مطرحه
الان قطعا مکانیک امیرکبیر لول فوق العاده بالایی داره و اولیت اوله
ببین تو رشته ای که میخوای ترتیبا چجوریه

----------


## BATMAN

اگه برات مقدوره یه سر برو به هر دو دانشگاه و از دانشجوهاش مشورت بگیر،البته اینم در نظر بگیر که یه عده محدودی بعضی اوقات یکم با تعصب درمورد رشته و دانشگاهشون صحبت میکنن،ولی هیچکس بهتر از خود دانشجوها نمیتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## amin1441

> با عرض سلام
> به نظر شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت در رشته های مثل برق نسبت به امیرکبیر خیلی سطح پایین تری داره یا خیر؟
> اگر اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم من رو هم در جریان بزارید


سلام دوست عزیز هر دانشگاهی تو بعضی رشته هاش قوی تره نسبت به جاهای دیگه اینکه میبینی تو انتخاب رشته مثلا مهندسی های دانشگاه تهران زودتر از امیرکبیر پر میشه به این معنا نیست که امیرکبیر ضعیف تر از تهرانه! اتفاقا برعکس امیرکبیر بعد از شریف رنکینگ جهانیش تو رنکینگ های معتبر مثل QS تو سال 2020 رتبش 489 هست در حالیکه تهران 600 تا650 هست تازه این رنکینگ کلی هست و دانشگاه تهران که ی دانگشاه جامع و مادر هست رو اصولا نباید با امیرکبیر که صنعتی هست مقایسه کرد ولی خب مثال زدم دیگه :Yahoo (76):  اینی که میبینی یسری دانشگاه ها زودتر از بقیه پر میشن صرفا بخاطر *انتخاب رشته سنتی* بچه هاست که میان اول شریفو میزنن بعد تهران بعد امیرکبیر بعد علم و صنعت بعد خواجه نصیر بعد شهید بهشتی درحالی که اگه دقت کنی میبینی مثلا خواجه نصیر تو رنکینگ های جهانی اصن مطرح نیست و مثلا  خیلی و اینکه هر دانشکدش تو یه قسمت تهرانه! الان امیرکبیر برق و کامپیوتر قوی تری داره نسبت به تهران. برق علم و صنعت رو خبری ندارم که چجوریه ولی میدونم مکانیک علم و صنعت قوی تر از امیرکبیره ضمن اینکه دقت کن که علم و صنعت خیلی دوره و شرق تهرانه و دورتر از اون پردیس عباسپور شهید بهشتی که تو حکیمیس و این دیگه واقعا ته دنیاس!... همین موضوع افراد شهرستانی رو که خیلی اذیت میکنه ...
توصیه من اینه که تو انتخاب رشته تمام فاکتور ها رو درنظر بگیرید... (رفت و آمد، جو دانشگاه و ...)

----------


## Mohammedam

> سلام دوست عزیز هر دانشگاهی تو بعضی رشته هاش قوی تره نسبت به جاهای دیگه اینکه میبینی تو انتخاب رشته مثلا مهندسی های دانشگاه تهران زودتر از امیرکبیر پر میشه به این معنا نیست که امیرکبیر ضعیف تر از تهرانه! اتفاقا برعکس امیرکبیر بعد از شریف رنکینگ جهانیش تو رنکینگ های معتبر مثل QS تو سال 2020 رتبش 489 هست در حالیکه تهران 600 تا650 هست تازه این رنکینگ کلی هست و دانشگاه تهران که ی دانگشاه جامع و مادر هست رو اصولا نباید با امیرکبیر که صنعتی هست مقایسه کرد ولی خب مثال زدم دیگه اینی که میبینی یسری دانشگاه ها زودتر از بقیه پر میشن صرفا بخاطر *انتخاب رشته سنتی* بچه هاست که میان اول شریفو میزنن بعد تهران بعد امیرکبیر بعد علم و صنعت بعد خواجه نصیر بعد شهید بهشتی درحالی که اگه دقت کنی میبینی مثلا خواجه نصیر تو رنکینگ های جهانی اصن مطرح نیست و مثلا  خیلی و اینکه هر دانشکدش تو یه قسمت تهرانه! الان امیرکبیر برق و کامپیوتر قوی تری داره نسبت به تهران. برق علم و صنعت رو خبری ندارم که چجوریه ولی میدونم مکانیک علم و صنعت قوی تر از امیرکبیره ضمن اینکه دقت کن که علم و صنعت خیلی دوره و شرق تهرانه و دورتر از اون پردیس عباسپور شهید بهشتی که تو حکیمیس و این دیگه واقعا ته دنیاس!... همین موضوع افراد شهرستانی رو که خیلی اذیت میکنه ...
> توصیه من اینه که تو انتخاب رشته تمام فاکتور ها رو درنظر بگیرید... (رفت و آمد، جو دانشگاه و ...)


خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخ کاملت 
درباره جو دانشگاه بعضی ها بد میگن!  (آگه لینک بزارم اشکال داره؟ )
جوش چطوره؟

----------

